# Air gun reccomendations?



## Gerrik (Jul 20, 2015)

Looking for one to carry during small game season. Looking for reccomendations/reviews/anecdotes. Trying not to break the bank, but I don't have a problem buying quality gear. 

177 vs 22 caliber, spring vs bottle fed, composite vs wood stock. What do you guys think?


----------



## owl (Aug 2, 2015)

A Benjamin Pump in .22 works well about 150.00


----------



## Newberry924 (Aug 8, 2015)

Xumrex 22 air riffle is the best for the money. $140 and it last a lot longer with a nitro piston. I have killed fox and cyotie with it. The last fox was at 25 yards. The 14 gran pellet went through its head from one ear to the other.


----------



## Bubba Watson (Aug 8, 2015)

RWS 460 in .22 I love it but it is a little finicky on pellets it likes. My .177 don't  have enough ump for small game but that's just me.


----------



## pop pop jones (Aug 9, 2015)

I have a 22 springer, dead on at 35yrds. drifts a little past that. I don't think I need anything stronger.


----------



## Gote Rider (Aug 22, 2015)

If you want a good rifle get the ruger air mag. in .22 or if you want a good pistol get a hatsan mod.25 supercharger with the vortex gas piston in .177 both will take small game very good. I know because I have both of these guns.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 22, 2015)

Rws Diana!

.177 I've killed a heap of squirrels with it fast accurate more so then me.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Aug 22, 2015)

I've always had pump pneumatics and springers, but I've been wanting to get my hands on a Benjamin Discovery .22 pcp package. Seems pretty nice, but the $400+ is what's kept me from it so far.


----------



## scott stokes (Aug 23, 2015)

I have the Benjamin discovery in.177 great gun but would get .22.
I live in dawsonville if you want to get together and shoot it.
I have a evanix AR6 in .22 and it is awesome very powerful..32grain pellet at 950fps


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Just curious, how loud are the 22 cal pcp rifles such as the Benjamin Discovery?  Can they be fired in residential neighborhood back yard without alerting the neighbors?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## DrK (Sep 13, 2015)

I have the Benjamin Marauder in 25 cal and yes it is quieter than my  Crossman 177 hand pumper.  I bought it as a practice gun for the backyard.  The noise basically just comes from the pellet hitting the target.  I highly recommend it.  Also an awesome gun for smallgame.  I am confident in killing even a coyote up to 50 yards with a well placed shot.


----------



## scott stokes (Sep 17, 2015)

The discovery is a lot louder than the marauder.you can get a LDC (suppressor)for it.


----------



## bowshooter50ga (Nov 27, 2015)

I shoot a Beeman Silver Kodiak X2 in .22.  It comes with a scope and a second barrel in .177 cal.  I replaced the scope with a TruGlo 4x32 crossbow scope.  Paid about $100 for the rifle at WalMart, and another $90 for the scope at Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna.  I shoot Gamo PBA Raptor pellets.  I took a squirrel at 30 yards with this set up, and it wasn't a head shot.  This rifle is a bit heavy and is a break barrel, spring piston rifle, but once i sighted in the scope at 20 yards it's dead on.


----------



## Samoset (Nov 27, 2015)

*pcp ?*

Sumatra 2500 in .25 even the piggies better watch out.


----------

